# gay (de manera vulgar)



## MarcoTL

Primero que nada esto es para propósitos de una traducción en la que trabajo, además quiero creer que la gente de este foro es de amplio criterio y que nadie se sentirá ofendido.

Bueno originalmente es una frase en inglés que quiere decir que alguien es gay, mi problema es que quisiera encontrar la maneras más neutra de decirlo en español (con esto me refiero a que la mayoría de personas en Latinoamérica, y si se puede España, pudieran entender), las maneras que conozco no sé si se entiendan en otros países hispanohablantes además de México, son _"Correr para tercera",_ _"Le gusta el arroz con popote",_ _"Batea para el otro lado", "Le tira al otro bando".

_Me gustaría que me dijeran cómo se dice en sus países (recuerden que busco una manera vulgar) y si se entienden los que yo dije.


----------



## torrebruno

Hola, MarcoTL:
Échale una miradita a estos hilos en donde ya se ha hablado antes del tema. Te ayudará.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=812165 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1411486

Un saludo.


----------



## MarcoTL

torrebruno said:


> Hola, MarcoTL:
> Échale una miradita a estos hilos en donde ya se ha hablado antes del tema. Te ayudará.
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=812165
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1411486
> 
> Un saludo.



Gracias, pero en esos hilos sólo discuten la palabra homosexual, yo busco una frase, una manera de decir que alguien es gay sin explícitamente llamarle "gay" u "homosexual", algo así como los ejemplos que di.


----------



## Canela Mad

De los ejemplos que has puesto, los dos primeros no se entienden en absoluto. Me parece difícil encontrar un término que sea a la vez coloquial y esté despovisto de localismo. En Colombia se solía decir "ser del otro equipo", últimamente en Madrid he oido mucho lo de "ser del club del pepino", válido por razones obvias sólo para los homosexuales masculinos.


----------



## Jonno

De todos los ejemplos que das en España no se entenderían los dos primeros, y los dos segundos sólo dentro de un contexto.

Sospecho que este tipo de expresiones están muy muy ligadas a la cultura popular de cada país e incluso de cada región, y va a ser difícil encontrar una expresión neutra que se entienda en la mayor parte de las zonas hispanohablantes y suene natural 



Aparte de esto, en los temas que te enlaza torrebruno no se habla exclusivamente de la palabra homosexual o gay. Hay infinidad de ejemplos de eufemismos y expresiones para decirlo. Pego aquí una sola frase de un solo mensaje, a modo de ejemplo, para que veas que puedes encontrar lo que buscas: "_los _que_ patean para el arco contrario, __los que cambian de parroquia; los que se les voltea la barca o el paraguas, los que cruzan a la otra acera, _etc_.".
_
Por tanto yo también te recomiendo su lectura


----------



## MarcoTL

Jonno said:


> De todos los ejemplos que das en España no se entenderían los dos primeros, y los dos segundos sólo dentro de un contexto.
> 
> Sospecho que este tipo de expresiones están muy muy ligadas a la cultura popular de cada país e incluso de cada región, y va a ser difícil encontrar una expresión neutra que se entienda en la mayor parte de las zonas hispanohablantes y suene natural
> 
> 
> 
> Aparte de esto, en los temas que te enlaza torrebruno no se habla exclusivamente de la palabra homosexual o gay. Hay infinidad de ejemplos de eufemismos y expresiones para decirlo. Pego aquí una sola frase de un solo mensaje, a modo de ejemplo, para que veas que puedes encontrar lo que buscas: "_los _que_ patean para el arco contrario, __los que cambian de parroquia; los que se les voltea la barca o el paraguas, los que cruzan a la otra acera, _etc_.".
> _
> Por tanto yo también te recomiendo su lectura



Gracias, además me es de mucha ayuda que me digas que los últimos dos podrías entenderlos dentro de un contexto, ya que así es como sería el texto entero, hablando de una persona que es abiertamente homosexual, además el lector está familiarizado con ese.


----------



## torrebruno

Me cito a mi mismo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1411486&p=10138721#post10138721

Un saludo.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

torrebruno said:


> Me cito a mi mismo:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1411486&p=10138721#post10138721
> 
> Un saludo.



a  ti mismo...

Yo conozco algunos a los que a simple vista, se puede decir que _"si no estan cerca de la laguna, estan haciendo el curso_", para lo que no definen...
Tambien estan, a los que "_se les moja la canoa_"...conocida canción colombiana por cierto.
Y recuerdo por ahora, a los que "se cambian de bando", aunque tambien los hay, que "juegan para los dos equipos".


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí, _patea para el arco contrario _se usa o se ha usado, y se seguiría entendiendo fácilmente.
Y otra que creo que la entiende cualquiera: _está más cerca de la polvera que de la afeitadora._

_Los que juegan para los dos equipos_, para mí _navegan a vela y a vapor_, pero no estoy segura de que todos lo entiendan fuera de contexto.


----------



## Naticruz

_Ser de la acera de enfrente. _

   Es lo que dice el diccionario de María Moliner y también lo que oí en una serie de la TVE española, referido a esta acepción.


*«2 - de la otra acera *[o* de la acera de enfrente*]* 1* inf. Se aplica a la persona que pertenece al partido o ideología contrarios del que se considera. *2* inf. *Homosexual»*

  Un saludo


----------



## Soto

Calambur said:


> Por aquí, _patea para el arco contrario _se usa o se ha usado, y se seguiría entendiendo fácilmente.
> Y otra que creo que la entiende cualquiera: _está más cerca de la polvera que de la afeitadora._
> 
> _Los que juegan para los dos equipos_, para mí _navegan a vela y a vapor_, pero no estoy segura de que todos lo entiendan fuera de contexto.



¡Ja! Yo, que soy de Buenos Aires, no conocía ni la primera ni la última.

Si se busca cierta "neutralidad", también podrían ser frases menos fijas y más agresivas, del estilo "a ese le gusta que le den por atrás" o algo similar. Es distinta a las que vinieron poniendo hasta ahora, pero quizás se entienda más.

Ah, y acá en Buenos Aires escuché también decir que alguien es de "muñeca quebrada" o "tiene la muñeca quebrada" o "quiebra la muñeca". No porque se la haya fracturado, sino porque "quiebra" la muñeca hacia abajo en un gesto que busca ser femenino (entiendo que ese es el razonamiento detrás de la frase). Usualmente se acompaña con el ademán correspondiente.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Soto said:


> ¡Ja! Yo, que soy de Buenos Aires, no conocía ni la primera ni la última.
> La última te la disculpo, pero ¡la primera!...
> En fin, parece que tengo un léxico amplio -y reo-.


----------



## duvija

En una época se les decía 'marcha atrás', (pero coloquialmente y no es universal).

"Jugar para los dos equipos" es claramente para bisexuales, ¿no?


----------



## sergio11

MarcoTL said:


> ...mi problema es que quisiera encontrar la maneras más *neutra* de decirlo...


No vas a encontrar ninguna expresión coloquial para decirlo en foma neutra, porque *todas* las expresiones coloquiales tienen alguna tendencia, algún prejuicio, algún sesgo. 

La *única forma neutra* de referirse a estos temas es usando las palabras técnicas: homosexual, bisexual, heterosexual.


----------



## Pinairun

Por aquí se oye últimamente "bujarrón". No sé si será algo local.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> Por aquí se oye últimamente "bujarrón". No sé si será algo local.



No, no es local, y es bien antiguo. Suele aludir a los prostitutos activos, chavales jóvenes que se acuestan con hombres. Pero no estoy seguro del matiz, no es mi campo. En cualquier caso, me pregunto si algo tan castizo como *ser de la otra acera/la acera de enfrente* no sería común a todos los países.


----------



## Pinairun

Esas son de toda la vida. Creo que ya las oía cuando no tenía ni idea de qué significaban.


----------



## luna_mdq

¿Qué mas vulgar que el clásico puto?


----------



## Lurrezko

luna_mdq said:


> ¿Qué mas vulgar que el clásico puto?



Vulgar lo es un rato, desde luego, pero no sé si es común a todos los países. En España, por ejemplo, un puto es un prostituto, no un homosexual.


----------



## duvija

Uh, yo lo conocía como 'bufarrón' y alguien me aclaró 'el que se las come'.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

No veo: _Se le cae la mano. _(Hay que agregar el gesto a lo dicho. Brazo derecho doblado a media altura, dejar caer la mano hacia atrás, como hacen los *jotos*)


----------



## Colchonero

Es España es común referirse a los homosexuales como _los que pierden aceite_, expresión cuyo origen se me escapa. Antes también era frecuente mencionarlos como _los de la cáscara amarga_, pero creo que es expresión en desuso.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Lurrezko said:


> Vulgar lo es un rato, desde luego, pero no sé si es común a todos los países. En España, por ejemplo, un puto es un prostituto, no un homosexual.


Igual por acá, "Puto" sería mas bien sinónimo de mujeriego.

Y lo de "pierden aceite", tambien lo he escuchado por estos lares pero asi:
"A este chico hay que hacerle mantenimiento, tiene enchumbada las bujias, y necesita un cambio de aceite". algo largo, ero es exactamente lo que escuché...


----------



## Ruize

No sé si caiga en lo vulgar o si es simplemente un eufemismo: *mariposón*.  Ej.  Finalmente dijo que era un mariposón.  

Se usan varias frases vulgares por acá también, y como dicen los demás, creo que cada región tendrá las suyas: Se le atora la reversa; le gusta que le correteen la solitaria; le gusta que le empujen los frijoles; se le cae la mano; entre otras.


----------



## flljob

Otra: _le robaron la charola_. _Puto _en México es _homosexual_. _Mayate _es lo que Lurrezko llama _bujarrón_._ Le gusta la coca caliente_. En veracruz se usa _ganso_.

Saludos


----------



## Peón

Lurrezko said:


> En España, por ejemplo, un puto es un prostituto, no un homosexual.




Lo que dije muchas veces: algunas veces nos sentimos tan lejos de España....

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Peón said:


> Lo que dije muchas veces: algunas veces nos sentimos tan lejos de España....
> 
> Saludos


Y de Chile.
Aunque no se usa mucho, el término se entiende igual que en España.
Y es bastante lógico además, debo decirlo:
Puta = prostituta.
Puto = prostituto.
(Puto = homosexual  )
Saludos.
_


----------



## flljob

Vampiro said:


> Y de Chile.
> Aunque no se usa mucho, el término se entiende igual que en España.
> Y es bastante lógico además, debo decirlo:
> Puta = prostituta.
> Puto = prostituto.
> (Puto = homodsexual  )
> Saludos.
> _


Y por pura lógica, si una mujer puede ser más puta que las gallinas, un varón puede ser más puto que los gallos.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

flljob said:


> Y por pura lógica, si una mujer puede ser más puta que las gallinas, un varón puede ser más puto que los gallos.


Esa es una vil calumnia, un atentado contra la honra de una noble hembra incapaz de defenderse.
Por lo general en los gallineros se pone un gallo, el más castizo para todas las gallinas (ergo: puto), que no pueden ser putas ni aunque quisieran.
En cuanto al hilo, se pregunta por formas vulgares, no por eufemismos.  Pero como no me gusta ofender a nadie, mi aporte va por el lado de estos últimos:
En Chile se dice que “se le quema el arroz”, o que “se le chorrean los helados”.
Sepa Moya por qué.
_


----------



## duvija

¿Y qué tiene de malo 'maricón'? (o sus derivados, como 'mariquita'...)


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> ¿Y qué tiene de malo 'maricón'? (o sus derivados, como 'mariquita'...)



¿En el contexto o en general?


----------



## duvija

Lurrezko said:


> ¿En el contexto o en general?



En general, ¡por supuesto!


----------



## jorgema

Vampiro said:


> Y de Chile.
> Aunque no se usa mucho, el término se entiende igual que en España.
> Y es bastante lógico además, debo decirlo:
> Puta = prostituta.
> Puto = prostituto.
> (Puto = homodsexual  )
> Saludos.
> _



En el Perú, el uso es similar al español y al chileno. A nosotros también nos resulta raro eso de "puto" para llamar a un homosexual. En cuanto a frases coloquiales, creo que las más usuales son las relacionadas con el deporte: _juega para el otro équipo, es del otro équipo, patea con las dos piernas_ (en realidad, esta sería para un bisexual), _se pasó al otro bando_. Algunas frases que han mencionado de otros países también se entiende, como aquella de "se le chorrea el helado", "se le moja la canoa". Otra usual: "le suda la espalda".


----------



## duvija

Y ahora para el toque cultural, una cancioncilla dedicada (lástima que no puedo cantar aquí así escuchan la deliciosa música).

Los hermanos, Pinzones 
eran unos bu ... caneros 
que vinieron, con Colón
que era un viejo ma ... rinero

Ah, los recuerdos de mi adolescencia...


----------



## Estopa

Colchonero said:


> Es España es común referirse a los homosexuales como _los que pierden aceite_, expresión cuyo origen se me escapa.



¿Será por las propiedades lubricantes del aceite?
Al menos esa era mi interpretación personal.


----------



## Calambur

duvija said:


> Y ahora para el toque cultural, una cancioncilla dedicada (lástima que no puedo cantar aquí así escuchan la deliciosa música).
> ¿dedicada o delicada?
> Para mí que 'delicada', porque recuerdo que continuaba contando:
> Y viajaron a Calcuta / a buscar algunas playas... Y los indios sembraban frutas / para los hijos de España.
> 
> Ah, los recuerdos de mi adolescencia niñez...


----------



## flljob

Estopa said:


> ¿Será por las propiedades lubricantes del aceite?
> Al menos esa era mi interpretación personal.



Alguien explicó en un hilo anterior que se refería a la incontinencia esfinteriana. En Monterrey, México, _tirar aceite _es _ser farol, farolear_.

Saludos


----------



## duvija

Na, era dedicada al toque cultural...
Cal, veo que tenés la letra mucho más memorizada que yo! felicitaciones.


----------



## Bloodsun

Soto said:


> ¡Ja! Yo, que soy de Buenos Aires, no conocía ni la primera ni la última. *Yo tampoco*  *Lo de la polvera lo entendí sólo después de quedármele mirando un largo minuto, no sé si porque la palabra "polvera" no está en mi vocabulario habitual, o porque soy lenta captando sutilezas tan evidentes.*
> 
> Si se busca cierta "neutralidad", también podrían ser frases menos fijas y más agresivas, del estilo "a ese le gusta que le den por atrás" o algo similar. Es distinta a las que vinieron poniendo hasta ahora, pero quizás se entienda más. * Soy de la misma opinión. Más claro imposible, y vulgar es sin duda. *



*Otra por el estilo: "ese se la come" *(muy pero muy vulgar, mis disculpas)*; y en caso de que no se entienda en todos los países hispanohablantes, entonces más directamente: "a ese le gusta el/la ---" (rellenar las líneas punteadas con un término correspondiente a miembro sexual masculino).
Digo, porque neutralidad sólo se puede lograr usando términos de uso general (homosexual, gay, maricón, mariposón, y hay que ver cuántos más se entienden en todos lados igual), o diciéndolo de una manera tal que se haga explícito de lo que se está hablando (aludiendo al sexo anal y oral entre dos hombres). Esto último es más fuerte.

Por eso es que, en mi opinión, depende de qué tan vulgar y ofensivo puedas permitirte el lenguaje.

Una forma light, ya mencionada, es "jugar (o batear) para el equipo contrario" o "ser de la acera (vereda) de enfrente". También puede decirse que es "invertido". 

Más sutil, no vulgar y claro como el agua: "a ese no le gustan las mujeres".


Saludos.


*PD: En Argentina, puta=prostituta/ramera (que no es lo mismo, ya que la primera cobra mientras que la segunda se regala) & puto=homosexual (según el contexto, podría entendérselo de otra manera, pero, sin contexto y en general, puto se dice despectivamente a un homosexual)


----------



## Mate

Lurrezko said:


> En cualquier caso, me pregunto si algo tan castizo como *ser de la otra acera/la acera de enfrente* no sería común a todos los países.


No aquí. La palabra acera la reemplazamos por vereda. La que más me suena haber oído es "(ese) patea para el otro equipo". 


Hablando de Cristiano Ronaldo alguien pone en Facebook: 

Es un gil engreido.. ensima [sic] *"patea para el otro equipo".*..=S es patético

O en otro superforo argentino muy popular, Taringa!:

Leé el nick al revés... el muchacho *patea para el otro equipo*. 

Incluso anda circulando un clip comercial de un suavizante de ropa que es tan bueno que hace que Jean Claude van Damme se pase al otro bando/patee para el otro equipo. 

Y otra vez aquí, en un foro improbable más de entre todos esos que ocupan lugar virtual pero no poseen virtud alguna: _ahhh entendi,aca es bufarron,trolo,fresco,*patea para el otro equipo*,pu....t.....,*******,se come la galletita entre otros q no recuerdo,perdon x los horrores jajaa_


----------



## miguel89

¿Marica o maricón? Por acá se aplica sobre todo a los afeminados y, por otro lado, tienen una segunda acepción con el sentido de "cobarde" o "blando". Otra opción sería raro o rarito, que también son peyorativas, aunque salvo gay y homosexual no creo que haya algún otro apelativo que no lo sea.


----------



## Mate

Mis amigos gay siempre hablan de "locas". 

_Viste a la loca de Raúl, ahora sale con Mauro, un divino. Ya quisiera yo un oso así para mí. _

_¿Ves ese grupito que está conversando ahí? Esas son todas locas del barrio. Las conozco a todas. _


----------



## Bloodsun

Mate said:


> Mis amigos gay siempre hablan de "locas".
> 
> _Viste a la loca de Raúl, ahora sale con Mauro, un divino. Ya quisiera yo un oso así para mí. _
> 
> _¿Ves ese grupito que está conversando ahí? Esas son todas locas del barrio. Las conozco a todas. _



Sí, es cierto que se suele hablar de locas, sobre todo entre ellas. 

Pero creo que vale hacer una diferenciación, ya que no todos los homosexuales son "locas", y tampoco se le "cae la mano" a todos los homosexuales. Yo, al menos, considero por un lado la preferencia sexual de la persona (y en base a eso puedo buscarte formas de decirlo), y por otro lado el amaneramiento (en base de lo cual se pueden buscar otros adjetivos calificativos). Cuando se habla despectivamente se suele calificar como amanerados a todos los homosexuales, pero eso es pura ignorancia, a mi parecer.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Recordé la serie de fraes que usan por acá, cuando se queire insinuar que alguien esta botando la segunda. ( se está pasando paa el otro equipo).

"Fulano???, no mi amor ese muchacho, tiene la letra bonita, vive con su mamá, y hace una pasta diviiiinaaaaaa..., que te puedo decir."


----------



## Estopa

Colchonero said:


> Es España es común referirse a los homosexuales como _los que pierden aceite_, expresión cuyo origen se me escapa. Antes también era frecuente mencionarlos como _los de la cáscara amarga_, pero creo que es expresión en desuso.


 


Estopa said:


> ¿Será por las propiedades lubricantes del aceite?
> Al menos esa era mi interpretación personal.


 


flljob said:


> Alguien explicó en un hilo anterior que se refería a la incontinencia esfinteriana. En Monterrey, México, _tirar aceite _es _ser farol, farolear_.
> 
> Saludos



Ah, yo pensaba que se refería a una pérdida de aceite (o sea, de lubricante) por el ano.


----------



## flljob

Estopa said:


> Ah, yo pensaba que se refería a una pérdida de aceite (o sea, de lubricante) por el ano.



Precisamente, se refiere a incontinencia fecal. 

Saludos


----------



## RckSla

Y escribi que es "un manito caída", "un sopla nucas", que "se la come". Te sirve? estos se usan en argentina, pero creo que se entienden en todos lados. Me parecio gracioso este thread, pero bueno, es necesario a veces traducir estas cosas. No me ofende para nada, yo mismo soy gay y me rei muchisimo con esto jaja. Manito caida esta buena, porque es una manera bien gráfica, y ademas la usaron en varios capitulos de los simpsons, asi que esta bien difundida en todo el continente. Saludos!


----------



## Gabriel

Más de un año tarde, pero...


Calambur said:


> Por aquí, _patea para el arco contrario _se usa o se ha usado, y se seguiría entendiendo fácilmente.


¿Te parece?
"Patear para el arco contrario" es lo que se espera de cualquier jugador que defiende los intereses de su propio equipo.
Es casi el antónimo de "Juega para el otro equipo" o "se pasó de equipo".
En todo caso, sería "patea contra su propio arco".


----------



## cacarulo

Gabriel said:


> ¿Te parece?
> "Patear para el arco contrario" es lo que se espera de cualquier jugador que defiende los intereses de su propio equipo.
> Es casi el antónimo de "Juega para el otro equipo" o "se pasó de equipo".
> En todo caso, sería "patea contra su propio arco".



"Patea por el otro arco" es la versión que conozco, y que evita esas complicaciones futbolísticas 

Por cierto, aprovecho para mencionar una frase bastante difundida últimamente por aquí: sentarse en el pinocho.


----------



## Mario Ness

Hola a todos, yo vivo en Buenos Aires y creo que la forma mas frecuente con que se menciona a los gays en esta ciudad es "trolo". O "trolebús" (menos usual), de donde algunos observan que podría derivar la palabra "trolo", ya que eran una especie de colectivos (buses) eléctricos a los que se ingresaba por atrás...


----------



## duvija

¿Y "marcha atrás"? (o soy muy vieja?)


----------



## Martoo

cacarulo said:


> "Patea por el otro arco" es la versión que conozco, y que evita esas complicaciones futbolísticas
> 
> Por cierto, aprovecho para mencionar una frase bastante difundida últimamente por aquí: sentarse en el pinocho.



No la frase en realidad es _patea para el otro lado_, pero la otra frase se entiende también.

Está la otra que es _se cruzo de vereda (_que varía de acuerdo a la región) y _salio del closet_ que es re top ultimamente. 

El medíatico Jacobo Winograd popularizó la frase _se la lastra_ y por acá así, se nos pueden ocurrir un montón de frases entendibles como _se la come_, _es un putazo_, _se sienta en el pinocho_ (también de Jacobo), etc. pero solo se entenderían acá repito.

Saludos.


----------



## cacarulo

Martoo said:


> El mediático Jacobo Winograd


 Proxeneta



Martoo said:


> popularizó la frase _se la lastra_ y por acá así, se nos pueden ocurrir un montón de frases entendibles como _se la come_, _es un putazo_, _se sienta en el pinocho_ (también de Jacobo), etc. pero solo se entenderían acá repito.



"Lastrársela", "comérsela" y otras similares eran conocidas de antes. En ese sentido, puedo conceder que las popularizó o revitalizó.
En cambio, "sentarse en el pinocho" si no es creación suya, pega en el palo. (Y la forma de la nariz de Pinocho, sentarse... creo que es entendible ).


----------



## lospazio

Martoo said:


> y _salio del closet_ que es re top ultimamente.


_Salió del clóset_ no es sinónimo de _gay_. Es una expresión se usa para decir que un gay admitió serlo.


----------



## Martoo

lospazio said:


> _Salió del clóset_ no es sinónimo de _gay_. Es una expresión se usa para decir que un gay admitió serlo.



Creo que puede usarse en los dos sentidos y entenderse de la misma manera.


----------



## lospazio

Martoo said:


> Creo que puede usarse en los dos sentidos y entenderse de la misma manera.


No. Una persona puede ser gay y no haber _salido del clóset_, de modo que no puede usarse en ambos sentidos. Si vos decís que alguien _salió del clóset_, lo que se entiende es que esa persona admitió abiertamente su homosexualidad, no que es gay.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En España se dice _salió del armario_ y, como explica bien _lospazio_, se refiere al hecho de declararse o reconocerse públicamente como homosexual, no al hecho de serlo.

Aparte de apelativos y frases al respecto que son de corta vida, por su carácter expresivo sujeto a gran desgaste y a constante renovación, en español clásico el homosexual pasivo se dijo siempre *puto* (como se conserva en América), mientras que *marica* o *maricón* designaban al hombre de maneras afeminadas. De este grupo relacionado con Marica, diminutivo de María, están vivas todas las voces: _mariconear, amariconado, amaricado, mariquita, marica, maricón_, etc.


----------



## jorgema

Una que un compatriota peruano me hizo recordar hace poco:* ñoco*. En lenguaje normal, en el juego de canicas (o bolitas, como se dice más a menudo en el Perú) el ñoco es un pequeño hoyo, agujero o depresión en el suelo hacia donde se hace llegar las canicas/bolitas.


----------



## Mario Ness

Por supuesto. Pero ya no se usa mucho. Con respecto a tu edad, no es una expresión tan antigua.



duvija said:


> ¿Y "marcha atrás"? (o soy muy vieja?)


Por supuesto, aunque ya no se usa tanto. Yo tengo unos años y me acuerdo, aunque no es muy antigua.


----------



## lospazio

XiaoRoel said:


> en español clásico el homosexual pasivo se dijo siempre *puto* (como se conserva en América), mientras que *marica* o *maricón* designaban al hombre de maneras afeminadas.



¿Y a los homosexuales no pasivos, cómo se los llama?


----------



## Julvenzor

lospazio said:


> ¿Y a los homosexuales no pasivos, cómo se los llama?




Pues si no es pasivo, es activo: marica o maricón, tal y como dice XiaRoel.


----------



## lospazio

Julvenzor said:


> Pues si no es pasivo, es activo: marica o maricón, tal y como dice XiaRoel.



No, porque como dice Xiao, _marica_ y _maricón_ se reservan a los que tienen maneras afeminadas. Xiao caracterízó solamente dos tipos:

-Homosexual pasivo: _puto
_-Homosexual afeminado: _marica, maricón
_
Pero así quedan fuera los homosexuales activos no afeminados.


----------



## cattac

Hola MarcoTL,





MarcoTL said:


> Bueno originalmente es una frase en inglés que quiere decir que alguien es gay, mi problema es que quisiera encontrar la maneras más neutra de decirlo en español (con esto me refiero a que la mayoría de personas en Latinoamérica, y si se puede España, pudieran entender), las maneras que conozco no sé si se entiendan en otros países hispanohablantes además de México, son _"Correr para tercera",_ _"Le gusta el arroz con popote",_ _"Batea para el otro lado", "Le tira al otro bando".
> 
> _Me gustaría que me dijeran cómo se dice en sus países (recuerden que busco una manera vulgar) y si se entienden los que yo dije.


¿Podrías aclarar por qué buscas una manera *vulgar *de decirlo - si, como dices en tu primer mensaje de este hilo, la frase original en inglés meramente "quiere decir que alguien es gay"?

Me parece que hay que tener una razón _muy buena_ para justificar una 'colección' tan extensa como ésta de las peores expresiones homofóbicas del mundo hispanohablante - en la que, además, algunos parecen divertirse bastante... .

Saludos,
cattac


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Bujarrón* (o *bujarra*) (¡derivado de _bulgarus_!) se usa por aquí para designar a los _*sodomitas*_ activos.


----------



## duvija

XiaoRoel said:


> *Bujarrón* (o *bujarra*) (¡derivado de _bulgarus_!) se usa por aquí para designar a los _*sodomitas*_ activos.



Uh, yo la conocía con 'f' pero era para pedofilia! (bufarrón, no necesariamente homosexual).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sí, la sodomía no es exclusiva de los homosexuales.
Con respecto a _bufarrón_, ¿sería posible una analogía con bufarro/buharro, 'ave de rapiña'?


----------



## duvija

cattac said:


> Hola MarcoTL,
> Me parece que hay que tener una razón _muy buena_ para justificar una 'colección' tan extensa como ésta de las peores expresiones homofóbicas del mundo hispanohablante - en la que, además, algunos parecen divertirse bastante... .
> 
> Saludos,
> cattac



Mis disculpas, pero mi hijo es homosexual, y no veo que aquí se esté discutiendo solamente para divertirnos (y si además resulta divertido, mejor). Sería bueno saber qué palabras son aceptables, y cuáles son solamente agresivas. No estaría mal que sepamos diferenciarlas - y para eso necesitamos exactamente la ayuda de los que pertenecen a ese grupo. Son los que saben si 'puto' es ofensivo o no, ya que algunos cómicos la usan en sus presentaciones, cuando hablan de sí mismos. A mí me resulta ofensivo, pero no tengo cómo saberlo desde mi punto de vista heterosexual. 
La cosa es el contexto, claro.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Mis amigos homosexuales usan _maricón_ sin ningún complejo. No sé por otros lares ni, si viniendo de "fuera", puede ser ofensivo. De todas maneras, si de algo vale mi valoración personal, todos estos términos que clasifican a la gente por sus tendencias sexuales, me parece despreciables. Las personas somos algo más que sexo.


----------



## Calambur

XiaoRoel said:


> *Bujarrón* (o *bujarra*) (¡derivado de _bulgarus_!) se usa por aquí para designar a los _*sodomitas*_ activos.


También se usaba por aquí, pero con f: *bufarrón, bufarra, bufarreta, bufo.


*Y también se decía *pulastro*.


----------



## jorgema

En el Caribe se utiliza la forma *bugarrón* (g en vez de jota).


----------



## duvija

XiaoRoel said:


> Sí, la sodomía no es exclusiva de los homosexuales.
> Con respecto a _bufarrón_, ¿sería posible una analogía con bufarro/buharro, 'ave de rapiña'?



Lo dudo, ya que jamás vi 'bufarro/buharro'. ¿Te referís al pobre 'buho'?



XiaoRoel said:


> Mis amigos homosexuales usan _maricón_ sin ningún complejo. No sé por otros lares ni, si viniendo de "fuera", puede ser ofensivo. De todas maneras, si de algo vale mi valoración personal, todos estos términos que clasifican a la gente por sus tendencias sexuales, me parece despreciables. Las personas somos algo más que sexo.



Creo que las definiciones de una persona con respecto a 'algo' son inevitables. Con el asunto del racismo en los eeuu, me cuesta hasta decir 'estoy hablando de tal por cual', y empiezo a tratar de describirlo, cuando lo más fácil sería:  'es el negro'. No se define a la gente en su totalidad, pero sí algo parcial que sirva para identificar. No me parece particularmente malo decir "ves?, en es grupo, la persona macanuda de quien te hable', es el 'gay'". Si lo llamo 'hijo de puta', no importa si 'gay' es delicado o bruto.


----------



## cattac

Hola,





duvija said:


> ...y para eso necesitamos exactamente la ayuda de los que pertenecen a ese grupo.


Ese grupo - ahí comienza la discriminación: encasillando a personanas según "grupos" y dándoles nombres que las diferencian del resto de la sociedad - de la gente "normal".

Pero claro, ya el encasillarlas le parece tan "normal" a la sociedad que no le ve nada malo (y mucho menos si encima resulta divertido).

¿Alguna vez se preguntaron por qué no hay semejantes palabras (o de hecho, palabra _alguna_) para "varones pelirrojos que tienden a enamorarse de mujeres de pelo negro" etc.?
Porque eso está dentro de lo que la sociedad considera "normal", y de ahí no necesita palabra, ¿no?

Supongo que me van a borrar ese mensaje - bueno, adelante.
Pero por favor se pregunten también si de verdad les parece tan "normal" lo que está pasando en este hilo.

Saludos,
cattac


----------



## Gabriel

cattac said:


> Hola,Ese grupo - ahí comienza la discriminación: encasillando a personanas según "grupos" y dándoles nombres que las diferencian del resto de la sociedad - de la gente "normal".
> 
> Pero claro, ya el encasillarlas le parece tan "normal" a la sociedad que no le ve nada malo (y mucho menos si encima resulta divertido).
> 
> ¿Alguna vez se preguntaron por qué no hay semejantes palabras (o de hecho, palabra _alguna_) para "varones pelirrojos que tienden a enamorarse de mujeres de pelo negro" etc.?
> Porque eso está dentro de lo que la sociedad considera "normal", y de ahí no necesita palabra, ¿no?
> 
> Supongo que me van a borrar ese mensaje - bueno, adelante.
> Pero por favor se pregunten también si de verdad les parece tan "normal" lo que está pasando en este hilo.
> 
> Saludos,
> cattac


Antes que nada, quiero aclarar que intenté responder por PM pero no lo tienes habilitado.

Creo que exageras.
Tampoco existe palabra alguna para "persona pelirroja que tiende a enamorarse de otra persona de pelo negro del mismo sexo"
Por todos lados hay palabras que agrupan individuos (no necesariamente personas) que comparten cierta característica(s) generales.
Y, además, en este foro lo que se pregunta o responde no tiene por qué estar relacionado con la opinión de quién lo dice. Puede estar traduciendo algo, como el guión de una película, donde en realidad al que dice cierta barbaridad lo están por ejecutar por cabrón.


----------



## Jaime Bien

*Si no se quiere ser ofensivo, sólo es posible utilizar los términos "homosexual" o "gay"*. Cualquier otro calificativo o expresión metafórica o eufemística, por graciosa o distendida que pretenda ser, sólo denota miedo, desprecio o menosprecio. Estoy de acuerdo en que si lo que se busca es traducir una expresión en otro idioma, habrá que encontrar su equivalente y no por ello rasgarse las vestiduras. Que los mismos homosexuales empleen entre ellos determinado vocabulario, por mucha naturalidad con que se haga, y aunque pueda haber un cierto propósito de quitar leña al fuego o de intentar normalizar las cosas, lo único que hace es revelar que también ellos viven en esta sociedad y han mamado lo mismo que hemos mamado todos; es decir, no están inmunizados contra la homofobia y caen en los mismos errores que los demás. Uno de los peligros de agrupar a las personas o individuos es que se tiende a interpretar que esa característica que los agrupa, los define, y por tanto hay que ir con mucho cuidado. La homosexualidad no es más que otra de las condiciones humanas, pero no es lo que define a un individuo. ¿A alguien le parecería normal hablar del grupo de los heterosexuales?


----------



## lospazio

cattac said:


> Hola,Ese grupo - ahí comienza la discriminación: encasillando a personanas según "grupos" y dándoles nombres que las diferencian del resto de la sociedad - de la gente "normal".
> 
> Pero claro, ya el encasillarlas le parece tan "normal" a la sociedad que no le ve nada malo (y mucho menos si encima resulta divertido).
> 
> ¿Alguna vez se preguntaron por qué no hay semejantes palabras (o de hecho, palabra _alguna_) para "varones pelirrojos que tienden a enamorarse de mujeres de pelo negro" etc.?
> Porque eso está dentro de lo que la sociedad considera "normal", y de ahí no necesita palabra, ¿no?
> 
> Supongo que me van a borrar ese mensaje - bueno, adelante.
> Pero por favor se pregunten también si de verdad les parece tan "normal" lo que está pasando en este hilo.
> 
> Saludos,
> cattac



Cattac, nadie había mencionado el concepto de "gente normal" hasta que lo hiciste vos. Me parece entonces que sos vos el cree que existe "gente normal" y "gente anormal".

En primer lugar, creo que no debemos perder de vista que el propósito de estos foros es discutir temas lingüísticos. El lenguaje es un medio de expresión de todas las emociones humanas, las positivas y las negativas, y aquí analizamos todas. Con el lenguaje se puede ser solidario, cínico, amante, depravado, despreciativo, cálido,... en fin, todo.

Por otra parte, yo no comparto el criterio de que no se puedan señalar características en las personas. Las personas -como todo lo que existe en el universo- tienen características. Yo no creo que el problema radique en encontrar características y en describirlas o en referirse a ellas. El problema consiste en que se pueda pensar que una persona tiene _menos derechos _o _derechos diferentes _en razón de esas características. O sea, no hay nada malo en decir que alguien es _negro_ o que alguien es _gay_. Lo malo es que alguien crea que por ser negro no se pueda ser presidente o que por ser gay una persona no se pueda casar, por ejemplo.


----------



## emm1366

Frases coloquiales:

Se le moja la canoa.
Tiene la chispa invertida.
Bota las plumas.
Le gusta la carne de res y de cerdo.
Más dañado que agua de florero.
Le gusta el mundo por lo redondo.
Es cucarrón (Por cacorrón).
Le gusta cagar la vara.
Tiene floja la cola.


----------



## duvija

emm1366 said:


> Frases coloquiales:
> 
> Se le moja la canoa.
> Tiene la chispa invertida.
> Bota las plumas.
> Le gusta la carne de res y de cerdo.
> Más dañado que agua de florero.
> Le gusta el mundo por lo redondo.
> Es cucarrón (Por cacorrón).
> Le gusta cagar la vara.
> Tiene floja la cola.



¿La de 'res y cerdo' no sería para bisexuales?

(Por las dudas, estoy en el grupo de las viejas, de flia judía atea, petisa y gorda. Tengo también otras características, pero son estadísticamente insignificantes - digamos la misma razón por la que los pelirrojos de más arriba no forman grupo). 
Supongo que a Cattac, la antropología lo pone muy nervioso...
Cattac, calma, que por aquí en realidad, mucha segregación no hay. Es lo que tiene de bueno el WR.


----------



## Gamen

En Argentina al homosexual activo se le dice "chongo", mientras que "chonga" o "bombera" son términos despectivos para llamar a las lesbianas que tienen gestos masculinos.

Nunca entendí muy bien por qué se dice que un homosexual "come carne de cerdo" o "le gusta la carne de cerdo". ¿Será porque es menos común comer cerdo que carne de vaca y entonces "cerdo" en este contexto equivale a homesexual porque esta orientación es menos frecuente que la heterosexual?

Aguardo sus comentarios para que me ayuden a clarificar mi duda.
Gracias.


----------



## lospazio

Gamen said:


> mientras que "chonga" o "bombera" son términos despectivos para llamar a las lesbianas que tienen gestos masculinos.



Más que _bombera_, _bomber*o*_.


----------



## cacarulo

No sé si preguntarme por qué no hay palabras para "varones con pelo" y sí hay varias para los pelados, o, en cambio, aportar dos expresiones más, que recuerdo a partir de los comentarios anteriores: "a ese le gusta la carne en barra" y "ese tiene vértigo en la cola".

Supongo que quien inició el tema, ya tiene para elegir...


----------



## Jaime Bien

lospazio said:


> En primer lugar, creo que no debemos perder de vista que el propósito de estos foros es discutir temas lingüísticos. El lenguaje es un medio de expresión de todas las emociones humanas, las positivas y las negativas, y aquí analizamos todas.



Sí, y en este asunto lingüístico en particular, fíjate que el análisis ya va por la cuarta página (y espera...).


----------



## Lampiste

cacarulo said:


> Supongo que quien inició el tema, ya tiene para elegir...



En efecto, le habéis solucionado el problema pero ahora tiene otro mayor: no sabe qué expresión elegir.

Se puede decir que el asunto se le ha invertido.

A los que son afeminados, en Anadalucía los llaman _*parguelas*_, aunque lo suelen hacer extensivo a los homosexuales masculinos. Este término no debe de haber trascendido porque nadie lo ha mencionado en los más de 80 mensajes anteriores



flljob said:


> Alguien explicó en un hilo anterior que se refería a la incontinencia esfinteriana.



Cuando lo oí por primera vez lo interpreté de ese modo. Es un símil automovilístico: el tapón para el vaciado del cárter no cierra bien y pierde aceite. (Clic)

Saludos.  
.........................

No es un chiste: Una noche estábamos reunidos unos cuantos amigos en mi casa. Ya ha llovido desde entonces. En el curso de la charla, uno de ellos dijo que Florencio -ese día ausente- era un introvertido y que por esa razón no solía asistir a reuniones o veladas. 
En la mesa del rincón se encontraba mi abuela entretenida en hacerme un jersey de lana. Creíamos que estaba ajena a nuestra conversación, pero de pronto exclamó:
_-¡Huy!, ¡no me digas!, ¡yo nunca hubiera pensado una cosa así de Florencio!_
Y, claro, tuve que intervenir rápidamente:
_-Abuela: no. Eso que tú estás pensando no es.
._


----------



## duvija

Lampiste said:


> En efecto, le habéis solucionado el problema pero ahora tiene otro mayor: no sabe qué expresión elegir.
> 
> Se puede decir que el asunto se le ha invertido.
> 
> A los que son afeminados, en Anadalucía los llaman _*parguelas*_, aunque lo suelen hacer extensivo a los homosexuales masculinos. Este término no debe de haber trascendido porque nadie lo ha mencionado en los más de 80 mensajes anteriores
> 
> 
> 
> Cuando lo oí por primera vez lo interpreté de ese modo. Es un símil automovilístico: el tapón para el vaciado del cárter no cierra bien y pierde aceite. (Clic)
> 
> Saludos.
> .........................
> 
> No es un chiste: Una noche estábamos reunidos unos cuantos amigos en mi casa. Ya ha llovido desde entonces. En el curso de la charla, uno de ellos dijo que Florencio -ese día ausente- era un introvertido y que por esa razón no solía asistir a reuniones o veladas.
> En la mesa del rincón se encontraba mi abuela entretenida en hacerme un jersey de lana. Creíamos que estaba ajena a nuestra conversación, pero de pronto exclamó:
> _-¡Huy!, ¡no me digas!, ¡yo nunca hubiera pensado una cosa así de Florencio!_
> Y, claro, tuve que intervenir rápidamente:
> _-Abuela: no. Eso que tú estás pensando no es.
> ._


----------



## miguell

Yo lo veo asi:
En general en todas las linguas la palabra “gay” es la mas optima, “homosexual” es mas medica y se puede dar con esta expresion en los libros de psicologia, medicina,“marica” es la mas vulgar(tambien en polaco) y la usan los homofobos. Y ya esta
En general se dice que no importa la palabra sino lo si uno la usa para herir/ofender o la usa sin proposito.  Tambien tiene importancia el matiz, el contexto y el tono de la voz. Todo depende de lo que queramos alcanzar usando esta u otra palabra.  



lospazio said:


> No, porque como dice Xiao, _marica_ y _maricón_ se reservan a los que tienen maneras afeminadas. Xiao caracterízó solamente dos tipos:
> 
> -Homosexual pasivo: _puto
> _-Homosexual afeminado: _marica, maricón
> _
> Pero así quedan fuera los homosexuales activos no afeminados.



Y que tal con los universales? xd


----------



## flljob

En México, los activos machotes, _mayates;_ también, _chacales_.


----------

